
The harrowing world of a trauma cleaner - DamonHD
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/sep/28/i-started-dry-retching-the-compassion-of-a-trauma-cleaner?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Tweet
======
FTA
Link to the actual essay: [http://narrative.ly/the-secret-life-of-a-crime-
scene-cleaner...](http://narrative.ly/the-secret-life-of-a-crime-scene-
cleaner/)

The Guardian link is an interview with the author of the essay who talks about
a cleaner that the author shadowed for a few years.

~~~
rdl
Almost seems like the admins should link to the essay instead; it is far
better, although also far longer.

~~~
DamonHD
It's different. The article I linked has its own purpose and merits/demerits.

------
DamonHD
The tweet that brought this item to my attention raised it as an example of
how to report sensitively on trans issues, which while there and valid (and I
thought reasonably and calmly done) didn't actually seem to be the main
content of the piece.

Does that angle make anyone feel differently about the piece?

~~~
myrryr
It seemed like a wierd add on to the side.

It's like the article was about trauma cleaners, and more about the houses and
stuff they deal with.

Then it switches tact to 'And who is Sandra, who does this work every day?'

Which is cool, but seems like a different article. Had awful childhood, has
had a difficult time once they had left home.

The stuff around trans issues doesn't change how I felt about the article at
all - which was, it seemed interesting, and it would make for some good before
and after photos.

~~~
aaron695
It's because it's a poorly written summary of the original, which is more
about the person Sandra than her job.

